# [NeedHelp] Help for Compressing Rom



## TionnZ (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone.
I Have made a custom rom . and the final step was Compressing the rom end signing the zip. But when i want to compress the Rom to zip the files in xbin don't go to the zip. Have you an idea to fix this ?
PS: Here is my xbin folder in 7z Format
http://www.mediafire.com/?7nh7f67u9v758l8


----------

